# Ctenidae Family



## toolrick (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey there to everyone!!!

This message is for anyone into this genre. I have seen many posts on huntsman and other species, so why not create a subforum on here to post anything you want about this genre. Feel free to post pictures and anything you want to comment about them.

Ricardo


----------



## *Parabuthus* (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi.



Huntsmans are not Ctenidae.


----------



## moose35 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Parabuthus* said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> Huntsmans are not Ctenidae.


thats exactly what he said


----------



## crpy (Sep 10, 2008)

moose35 said:


> thats exactly what he said


yep lol.

toolrick: I catch C. captiosis occasionally, I will post a picture as soon as I get another.


----------



## John Apple (Sep 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> yep lol.
> 
> toolrick: I catch C. captiosis occasionally, I will post a picture as soon as I get another.


Send a couple to me


----------



## toolrick (Sep 10, 2008)

I am working on my computer to load pictures in less lity, since the ones I take from my camera are too heavy to be posted in the board.

Ricardo


----------



## John Apple (Sep 10, 2008)

I did a search [web] and can find nothing on captiosis ,,, any clues here,,,,do I have the spelling wrong


----------



## toolrick (Sep 10, 2008)

I cannot find it either...

Ricardo


----------



## crpy (Sep 10, 2008)

Ctenus captiosis = google it


----------



## Stefan2209 (Sep 10, 2008)

crpy said:


> Ctenus captiosis = google it


Hi,

Google = BS, forget about it, as it´s often putting out outdated or plain wrong "information".

@ the rest

Due to the revision of the Ctenidae of the temperate zone of North America, Ctenus captios*us* (Gertsch, 1935) is in fact valid. Check here for reference:

WSC - Ctenidae

Outtake from the mentioned revision:

_Diagnosis:
This species is similar to C. hibernalis and C. exlineae in size, color and markings, but both sexes are easily distinguished by their genital organs. Records are limited to to the Florida peninsula.

End of citation_

Regards,

S.


----------



## toolrick (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey there!!! this is a male Phoneutria I have from Colombia. Better known as P. Colombiana.
This is the best I could do with my camera.

Ricardo


----------



## toolrick (Sep 21, 2008)

This is the Juvenile female, also found in my house in Colombia. A female Phoneutria.

Ricardo


----------



## toolrick (Sep 21, 2008)

And yet another picture of other Ctenid unidentified found in my house.

She has grwon up since I took this picture. Do not know how old she is though, because when I found her she was already a juvenile.

Ricardo


----------



## crpy (Sep 21, 2008)

Beautiful spiders, nice, you are fortunate to have them there.


----------



## toolrick (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot!!!

Since the other one was a little fuzzy, I just took this one again of the P. male.

Ricardo


----------



## toolrick (Sep 22, 2008)

My juvenile Phoneutria just molted yesterday.

Here is a picture of her. She has grown up, I do not know if is a he or a she though. Anyone knows if a spider can be sexed as a juvi???

Ricardo


----------



## toolrick (Jan 24, 2009)

My male Ctenid just molted 2 days ago.
Here is a picture of him as an adult.



Ricardo


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Ricardo!

Thats a great looking spider!

How big is she?

Best regards,

Björni


----------



## toolrick (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey there... thanks 
Well If I take only the front leg span is 5 cms long. body length is 2 and a half cms.
I have other 2 of the same specimen, but small still. I cought them when they were little. They eat a lot.
I will try and post pictures later.

Ricardo


----------



## toolrick (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey there Bjorn...
Now that I know how to size the spiders, leg spam is 12cms. Body length is 2 and a half. bigger than the Phoneutria male I am keeping, who has 10cms leg spam and 2cms body length.

Ricardo


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2009)

Ctenus captiosus, anyone have any experiance in breeding this, or any other Ctenus species?


----------



## toolrick (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, congratulations!!!
That is an awesome spider...
I've heard they do not grow much, but it's a nice looking spider indeed.
I am in the process of experimenting breeding soon. Do not have experience so far, but there are lots of documentation on the internet.

Ricardo


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi,
Anyone have an idea on gender?


----------



## jsloan (Feb 21, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Hi,
> Anyone have an idea on gender?


Scelrotized epigyne = adult female.  That's a beautiful spider, BTW!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome, I thought so!
Thanks!


----------



## toolrick (Feb 23, 2009)

Now you've got to find a nice male to mate her...

Ricardo


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 23, 2009)

like this one?





sending to rick in the next week
andy


----------



## toolrick (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, exactly!!!!
It would be good if you 2 can update me of the mating process... 

Ricardo


----------



## crpy (Feb 24, 2009)

I will be collecting these, on my property this summer too bad you dont live close tool or I would set you up man, Xenethis wants a ton but I dont get that many


----------



## ErikWestblom (Feb 25, 2009)

crpy said:


> I will be collecting these, on my property this summer too bad you dont live close tool or I would set you up man, Xenethis wants a ton but I dont get that many


Yeah a ton might be a few... Nice to see u again crpy


----------



## crpy (Feb 25, 2009)

ErikWestblom said:


> Yeah a ton might be a few... Nice to see u again crpy


Same here man, thanks


----------



## toolrick (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey there!!!
That would be cool, eventhough we get very exiting arachnids around here.
I am still trying to figure out what my Phoneutrias are. It seems like it's not P. Colombiana. I am in contact with Miguel Simo who wrote the Phoneutria Papers and sent him lots of pictures for study; I will keep you updated once he answers me back.

Ricardo


----------



## crpy (Feb 26, 2009)

toolrick said:


> Hey there!!!
> That would be cool, eventhough we get very exiting arachnids around here.
> I am still trying to figure out what my Phoneutrias are. It seems like it's not P. Colombiana. I am in contact with Miguel Simo who wrote the Phoneutria Papers and sent him lots of pictures for study; I will keep you updated once he answers me back.
> 
> Ricardo


Excellent, that will be interesting


----------



## toolrick (May 26, 2009)

@Rick:

Please update us with the mating process.

Ricardo


----------



## aros (Jun 4, 2009)

*Tribute to Ctenus sp "???"*

congrats toolrick on the idea of opening this thread!
I don't know there are actually a number of people who keeps this wandering spider. Its wonderful to see all this picture, keep them coming, guys!

Contribution from my belated Ctenus sp "???",
I was still unable to stabilize any contact with the right person to ID this guy.































It just died out mysteriously one day, probably due to dried out. But the abdomen seems like it was blown off or some sort. :wall:


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 4, 2009)

That sounds like dehydration


----------



## aros (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm, I tot dehydration the abdomen become realllyyy small,

this one burst or some sort.


----------



## toolrick (Jun 5, 2009)

@aros:

I believe your spider died due to dehidratation. 
Did you sprayed the enclosure often with water? or at least placed a waterbowl into the container?
They need water once in a while. I use to give my spiders water once a week.
By the way, thanks for the compliment on the making of this thread, eventhough from almost a year old, I thought it would have had more pictures than the ones it has right now; and information on the specific family.

Ricardo


----------



## Erigo (Jun 5, 2009)

*Ancylometes rufus*


























Enrico


----------



## toolrick (Jun 5, 2009)

@Erigo:

Very nice pictures you have got there.
How old is that Acylomates?
From what I can tell on the picture it's still a juvenile right?

Ricardo


----------



## toolrick (Jun 5, 2009)

To add something to this thread, here are some pictures of my unidentified Ctenids:

here

Ricardo


----------



## Erigo (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Ricardo..

yes, it is still sling. It is about 1 cm bodylenght.

It born in first days of march..


----------



## toolrick (Jun 5, 2009)

@Erigo:
Very nice specimen indeed. We not get Acylomates around here, otherwise I would love to have one of those.
Neither have I seen Cuppienus, which to my information they are really popular.

Ricardo


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Erigo said:


> Thanks Ricardo..
> 
> yes, it is still sling. It is about 1 cm bodylenght.
> 
> It born in first days of march..


Erigoooo!
Nice pictures and specimen!


----------



## Erigo (Jun 5, 2009)

....lool....!!!


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

I find it intriguing that different genera of the same family, occurring in the same area and of similar size (_Ancylometes_ and _Cupiennius_ vs. _Phoneutria_) have such vastly different venom. Does anyone know why?


----------



## aros (Jun 7, 2009)

*Insects Exhibition, National Museum.*

Managed to get a picture of a ctenidus. Just sharing, its impossible to ID them. But somehow I do think that it have similarities like my late spider. Hmm







Size are about two inch.


----------



## toolrick (Jun 7, 2009)

@all:

To add something to this thread, here is a picture of my Phoneutria Subadult Female:

here

And a Phoneutria sling I found last night in my garage:

here

And the sling eating a moth which is 3 times bigger:

here

edit: 
I wonder how bad can it turn a bite from a sling. Is it as bad as an adult's bite?
Ricardo


----------



## toolrick (Jun 7, 2009)

Draiman said:


> I find it intriguing that different genera of the same family, occurring in the same area and of similar size (_Ancylometes_ and _Cupiennius_ vs. _Phoneutria_) have such vastly different venom. Does anyone know why?


I cannot help you with this one, as I do not have any scientific information. All I know from those who already have had the specimens in hand is that in terms to venom in Ctenidae, Phoneutria has the strongest, while Cuppienus the least potent venom.
Maybe someone who has studied the case, can answer this question well.
There are many Ctenids that have not been studied well, and that are still undiscovered, so who know what kind of venom they have.
Maybe there are specimens which could be deadlier than Phoneutria, or Atrax, only that they do not get as close to us as the aformentioned spiders. 

Ricardo


----------



## Erigo (Jul 22, 2009)

Others


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jul 22, 2009)

Ancylometes?


----------



## Erigo (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, _Ancylometes rufus_


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice 

Got 3 A rufus slings, but they're still small


----------



## Redapache (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is a female C.captiosis.

<http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3234/2745290253_bf00d5409d_b.jpg


----------



## doom (Jul 23, 2009)

Viridasius sp.


----------



## toolrick (Jul 23, 2009)

@doom.

Very nice specimens... Where are they from?

@Erigo:

Those pictures are stuning... Thanks a lot for sharing.

To the rest, here are some pictures of my P. Boliviensis:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Ricardo


----------



## doom (Jul 23, 2009)

They originate from Madagascar. I have only two specimens.


----------



## Erigo (Jul 23, 2009)

A your opinion: My ancylometes is Ancylometes rufus?  Because it look like Ancylometes bogotensis... what do you think?


----------



## toolrick (Jul 24, 2009)

@Erigo:

I am not Acylomates expert, but I do believe that your specimen looks quiet like A. Bogotensis as well... From what I've seen A. Rufus it's more redish...

As I stated before, I could be wrong as I am not an Acylomates expert.

Ricardo

Edit: there is a nice page here: http://www.ancylometes.com/


----------



## doom (Aug 20, 2009)

Phoneutria boliviensis


----------



## JakubV (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice picture!

It is the first time I have seen this spider in defense position.
How hard was it to get her into it?


----------



## toolrick (Aug 21, 2009)

My spiders get deffensive quiet easy... if they sense a wave of air, they instantly get in thread position.

Ricardo


----------



## JakubV (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Ricardo, 

I meant this particular species (P. boliviensis).


----------



## doom (Aug 22, 2009)

Not that hard. They show deffensive threat pose instantly if they are surprised with gentle air movement. But if you blow on them they run away like crazy, but thats not recomended.


----------

